# size matters



## JDHoward (Feb 8, 2010)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I have 1/2 inch x 1/2 inch that works just fine (actually a plastic garden mesh material). But it is exposed to the rain. I guess that would make a difference.


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

I wouln't use it on the floor because of critters like cats, ***** and so on getting their paws up through and grabbing your birds. Cats are noted for this type of behavior. Just my opinion.

Walter


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

We also use 1/2 x 1/2. We had something a bit bigger once I believe, in which a **** got his fingers up there and tore up my bird's leg, giving him a really bad infection, and killing him. So now I wouldn't use any bigger unless it's something where nothing can get to the wire.


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

I had a cat under mine once trying to stick it's paws through 1/2 x 1/2 to get at my birds legs but couldn't. Anything big enough for a paw to get through you can bet there will be a time some thing will try it.

Walter


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Mice, Young Rats, Snakes,Racoons,and Cats all can get in or at least reach through the wire. Small snakes will eat eggs and newborn young chicks. Racoons have paws that are very much like our hand and will reach up through 1inch by 1 inch wire if they grab hold of a birds foot the racoon will try to pull that bird through that wire and that is sure a slow death for the bird,as the racoon will not let go. You best use 1/2X1/2 wire.* GEORGE


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I had a young chicken in a homemade cage of 1 inch gap wire once,with 2x4 wood frame. On a picnic table in the back yard. I had two large dogs loose in that back yard, and they bark at and chase everything that moves.

I have a failing memory and just forgot to put that bird back in the pen when I went in for the night. The next morning I found only remnants of that poor chicken. "Something" had reached through the 1 inch wire gap and literally pulled that bird through the gap. Without breaking the wires.

I felt so bad. That was about two years ago and I have not made a mistake like that again.

I can only assume it was a raccoon or an opossum.

I concur with others here that only half inch or smaller wire should be used, under most circumstances. A hawk could probably also reach into a larger gap and do some damage, if it "hits" and the birds panic and scatter inside that wire.


----------



## calzephyr (Dec 22, 2009)

I too have wondered about this. If you go to 1/2 by 1/2 or 1 x 1/2 and the poops are not falling through, haven't you defeated the whole purpose of having wired/mesh floor? 

It was supposed to keep the loft cleaner and cut down on some of the scraping work. 

Cal


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Guess it comes down to less work or safe birds! Which would you rather have?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

If the poop is not falling through the 1/2 x 1/2 mesh, you can use 1 x 1 mesh, to avoid the attack from rodents and cats, you have to use the double mesh system. The gap between the two layers of mesh shouldn't be more than 1/2 inch and there should be an offset between the two mesh.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

The poop will fall through the 1/2 x1/2 with no problems if you clean it before it starts to build up. If I let mine go for a week without cleaning then build up forms on the mesh and will eventually keep the poop from falling through.


----------



## calzephyr (Dec 22, 2009)

Of course the easiest solution is to just get birds that poop smaller


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

calzephyr said:


> Of course the easiest solution is to just get birds that poop smaller


Nice! hehehehe....


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Think then along with the eye signs, there should be another snap of "poop size"


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

You mean outside the loft on the ground ? Sure, why not ?

Also I couldn't grasp well on hurting the pigeons by letting them touch the grouns, please feel free to elaborate


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Some do have aviaries to the ground, but then you have to make sure that nothing can dig under and get to the birds. because rats and mice and other animals can and will do that. Also, there are bacterias that can live in the soil for years. How does one disinfect the ground, assuming that is that one would be disinfecting the loft floor, which is a good idea to do on occasion.


----------



## JDHoward (Feb 8, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> Some do have aviaries to the ground, but then you have to make sure that nothing can dig under and get to the birds. because rats and mice and other animals can and will do that. Also, there are bacterias that can live in the soil for years. How does one disinfect the ground, assuming that is that one would be disinfecting the loft floor, which is a good idea to do on occasion.


No matter what species I'm currently tryin to keep contained I always burry wire/rocks/bricks around the perimiter to keep everything on the right side of the fence.

As for the soil?... We put Clorox in a hose end fertilizer & set it at 15:1 to spray for Parvo when a freind brought a pup over to ask me what was wrong w/ it & we had a litter too young to vaccinate.... Iodine crystals kill more germs... What do y'all use to disinfect yer lofts?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

JDHoward said:


> LOL-*That was to the petaheads who keep harrassing me. Not a very inteligent bunch!! *Everytime I ask a ? - one or more accuse me of everything from bein lazy to causin global warming!


I hope you are not referring to, or insulting anyone here on this forum. You would be wise to remember that you would be breaking the rules.

Thank you.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I have it on good authority that size does not matter.

My wife.

She's a keeper.


----------

